# Old Chippie



## gsea (Sep 7, 2007)

Just trying out as it is my first posting,1920s chip shop in Acton London.It was closed in 1997 and is due for demolition in a few weeks,most of it had not changed since the day it oppened even still used coal fired fryers,the under table heating was probably added later. The owner was a keen racing pigeon keeper.


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a lovely explore - love the colours and those old tiles. Really nice pics, too. 

Cheers for that.


----------



## King Al (Sep 7, 2007)

hmmm I am not sure I would want pigeons any were near my chips Nice pics, nice place -thumbs up from Al


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 7, 2007)

King Al said:


> hmmm I am not sure I would want pigeons any were near my chips



How about pigeon pie and chips?


----------



## King Al (Sep 7, 2007)

err... aaa... go on then you twisted my arm I'll bring the drink you bring the pie we can cook the chips there


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 7, 2007)

King Al said:


> err... aaa... go on then you twisted my arm I'll bring the drink you bring the pie we can cook the chips there



   I'll have to take a gun out! 
Not many pigeons around here though...how about seagull pie?


----------



## krela (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, what a lovely old place!


----------



## Reaperman (Sep 7, 2007)

Thats fantastic, I'd love to have a look around there. Would it be possible for you to pm me some details? There is something about exploring a derelict coal powerd chip shop that really appeals, it would be a great shame to see the place knocked down.

Incedentally there is still supposed to be a chip shop in yorks that is the last in the country to run their fryers on coal which I keep meaning to visit.


----------



## gsea (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback its powered me on to do some more.


----------



## cinestep (Nov 27, 2007)

gsea, it is wonderful.

I am a newbie and you have inspired me to take up cudgels to defend the place.

There is a planning application in for redevelopment so I have written with an objection. Here it is:-

Ealing Planning Services
PO Box 14941,
LONDON
W5 2YP

[email protected]
[email protected] 

Reference No PP/2007/4277
1 EAST ACTON LANE, LONDON W3 7HD

Dear Ms Blair

I write to object to the proposed demolition of the existing buildings.

The building is locally listed by the borough as a building of local architectural or historic interest.

The street elevation of No 1 is an unusual asymmetric, elegant and a well preserved pre-war retail premise with a glazed and tiled frontage. The glazing bars are light, the glass interestingly patterned and the leading pattern is sympathetic. The tiled apron is completely apposite for a fish shop of the period. The shop sign is well detailed and in good order. 

I am sure it is unique. It looks like a film set. It must be kept intact. I have not had time to check on the launch of the business in the local press. I am sure there was great pride in the design and nothing like it survives.

It is clear that the fish tiles on the exterior and interior walls of 1 East Acton Lane were designed and painted by the celebrated Polly Brace. 

The tile decorating firm Dunsmore Tiles was founded by Miss Polly Brace and Miss Pilsbury. It was in business by 1928 at Campden Hill, Kenisngton. The company specialised in stencilled and hand-painted tiles on George Wooliscroft and Minton and Co blanks (occasionally others) to produce a wide of hand decorated tiles. The firm ceased trading by 1956.

The preservation of these beautiful tiles in a commercial environment makes them very rare survivors. Very few Dunsmore tiles are still in situ. Dunsmore tiles can be found in museums (see http://www.derbycity.com/michael/fac-1.html). 

The premises can be used for a variety of retail and office businesses. Its destruction would be a national loss and pointless.

Yours

Cinesteps


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 27, 2007)

That's an excellent letter, cinestep. You obviously know your stuff about glazed tiles and architecture...some very interesting info there. I noted your reference to a film set. I wonder if locations companies know about it? I'm sure they'd be falling over each other to get the place on their books. Might be worth looking into methinks. 

Cheers for that


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 27, 2007)

Just sent an email to one of the film location sites (the only one I could find with an actual email address) alerting them to the possibilities of its use, info about it, etc. Fingers crossed...we might be able to do some good here!


----------



## King Al (Nov 28, 2007)

great letter, i hope it works


----------



## cinestep (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks for your support King Al and I think your film location action is great Foxylady.

Please feel free to write or email Ealing LBC with an objection to the demolition of the Chippy. Just quote the Reference No PP/2007/4277.

Anyone can object and the more the better...

I have just been sent a copy of another objection. Extracts are here...

"I believe there to be a very strong argument for overall conservation of this building. Not only is it of considerable historical value in so far as it still has its coal fired fryers in situ, but it also has very considerable architectural and aesthetic importance. In particular, the building is decorated, both internally and externally, with very important hand-painted tiles. Portraying fish, these tiles are the work of Polly Brace, the famous designer and decorator who founded Dunsmore Tiles in 1925. The Dunsmore studio was located at 2 Hillsleigh Road, Campden Hill, Notting Hill, London W.8. until 1964.

"Much of her tile work was bought privately to display either framed or on a stand in homes. Needless to say, today these tiles are highly regarded. 

However, Polly Brace also decorated some retail outlets such as W. Burrows Fish & Chip Shop; and, indeed, this building it seems is now a very rare example of her tiles still in situ. 

"Her work is discussed and/or illustrated in the following works:
(1) Blanchett, Chris (2006): 20th Century Decorative British Tiles: Commercial Manufacturers, A-H. Schiffer Publishing Co., pp.197-215. 
( 2) Hans Van Lemmen & Chris Blanchett (1999): 20th Century Tiles. Shire Publications, p.16.
(3) Hans Van Lemmen (1988): Decorative Tiles throughout the Ages. London: Bracken Books, Plate 34 - showing 13 different tiles.
(4) Gordon Land, ed. (2004): 1000 Tiles: 2000 years of Decorative Ceramics. London: A & C Black, pp. 274-5. 

"There are certainly several options that might sensibly be considered before permitting overall demolition. Firstly, because of the buildings overall historical integrity, it would certainly deserve to be relocated in a living museum. This has recently happened with the finely tiled Hobbs Fish & Chip Shop in Dudley in the West Midlands. This building has been carefully dismantled and relocated in the Black Country Living Museum, where it will soon be functioning again as a fish and chip shop .

"Should this not be possible, then the Burrows building could certainly be integrated into the new development. There are many examples now throughout the United Kingdom, where buildings of architectural and/or historical importance have been incorporated into the developments and function as new retail outlets while retaining all important original features. 

"If this is not considered feasible, then it will be vital that the important architectural features be removed separately and relocated. This action should be undertaken only by skilled tile conservation specialists, as all too often well-intentioned builders and developers do irreparable damage in trying to remove tiles attached with Portland cement without the necessary equipment and/or experience. Should the Committee decide on this option, TACS will be pleased to suggest the names of such skilled specialist firms. 

"Relocation should ideally be within the same environ, as the tiles are part of the local history. If there is no suitable location, then at the very least, they should be placed in a museum. Certainly, I imagine that the V & A, would be delighted to add them to its collection. There are also tile specific museums located in Ironbridge and in Stoke-on-Trent. I will be pleased to provide contact details should this be required."

What a brilliant letter! Go to it folks.. You need not say much in your letter, just that you object to demolition.

Best wishes, 

Cinestep


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 28, 2007)

Will do, cinestep.
Found another film location company with an email addy later last night, and sent them an email too. Heard from one of them today to say that without the owners name and address they feel that there's little they can do. Do we know who the current owner is? If so, I can send them another message with the info.
Cheers


----------



## cinestep (Nov 28, 2007)

Here are some more pics of the old chippe:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/gaetanlee/157465326/in/photostream/ Maximum respect to Gaetan Lee for the pictures.

Foxylady I have sent you a private message. I hope it helps.

I am aware of others writing to Ealing LBC - that is great. 

Cinestep


----------



## King Al (Nov 29, 2007)

E-mail on its way!


----------



## dungbug (Nov 29, 2007)

Email sent here as well!...........It's survived this long, be a shame to see it demolished.


----------



## cinestep (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks Guys, This is all most encouraging. Ealing is so appealing.

Cinestep


----------



## gsea (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi guys,i didnt realise that taking some photos of the chippie would create such interest,i havnt been on this site for a while which is why i am posting some info for all concerned now. The two sons who were working at this shop as young boys are still on the premisses,one has a music studio underneath and access is gained from the side,the other brother has a car workshop at the rear,from what i could gather when i spoke to them was that the situation for re-development was out of there hands.


----------



## smileysal (Dec 7, 2007)

Love the pictures, especially the second one. Its an excellent idea to contact all the companies who provide locations for films and tv. Maybe its an idea to contact the tv companies as well, as they sometimes use the same places for a variety of tv programmes. 

Will also send an objection to the council regarding any demolition of the premises. 

Cheers, keep more pics like this coming, love them.

 Sal


----------



## Bad wolf (Jan 15, 2008)

Its so sad to think lovley buildings with sole are lost forever! It would be great if this one was saved!!


----------



## Mr Sam (Jan 15, 2008)

bar stewards how can they demolish something as clean and original like that  i hope they save the fittings and move them to a museam such as beamish (might be worth getting in touch before they start destroying the place) really is too good to loose


i was expecting some greasy spoon type place when i opened the thread


----------



## cinestep (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi Friends,

There has been lots of activity amongst conservationists to save Burrows. 

There was even an official site meeting with the owners, agent and others on 16 December.

The planning application that proposes demolition is due to go to the planning committee on 20 February. It is not too late to object.

Please write with an objection to Ealing Council, Percerval House, 14-16 Uxbridge Road LONDON W5 2HL or email Ealing LBC at [email protected] with an objection to the demolition of the W Burrows Chippy. Just quote the Reference No PP/2007/4277. ASAP

There some details at http://www.pam.ealing.gov.uk/portal/servlets/ApplicationSearchServlet?PKID=96849 . It looks as if you can leave comments there. 

There is other activity going on - as soon as the news can be shared. You will be very first to know. 

Meanwhile here are some small pics from 16 December:




































































































Fight the demolition -the chips are down!


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 10, 2008)

Superb pics, Cinestep. Thanks for the update. Will certainly voice my objections.

Cheers


----------



## cinestep (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm pleased you like the pics Foxlady. I shall pass the compliment on to the photographer.

My news is that there has been a serious application to English Heritage to get the building 'spot' listed Grade II, being of architectural or historical importance. 

The planning application is to be considered on the 20 February. The officers report can be found at http://www.ealing.gov.uk/ealing3/ex...08/Application_03_1_East_Acton_LanexActon.doc

Whatever happens there is not long to go...


----------



## Potter (Feb 17, 2008)

I so hope this is saved.


----------



## cinestep (Feb 21, 2008)

I have just heard that English Heritage has done the business and the Old Chippie has been listed! 

There was an Ealing planning committee meeting last night. I expect that the planning application was granted subject to the lisiting process. 

However, because the the building is in very poor structural condition and cannot be saved there will have to be a plan to salvage / conserve items of importance from the building and some if it will go to be preserved by museums.

If Gsea had not posted his fine pics here then the whole lot would have gone to the wrecker's ball. A big thanks and brotherly hug to Graham.

I may be able to add updates and clarifications later. Is anyone interested in the end game?


----------



## Reaperman (Feb 21, 2008)

Keep us informed, I don't really see the point in the listing if they are going to grant permission to demolish the buildings. Sounds like a failure of the system to me.


----------



## worldoftheshadows (Feb 21, 2008)

Thats fantastic to hear! 

I'd be very interested to hear of any progress on the planniing side of things,

Burrow's is a fantastic remainder of days gone by - i dont think i've ever seen such a intact chipshop anywhere. It would be good to see the building re-erected at one of the open air history museums or the like.

Always been slightly intrigued by the place ever since we drove past it one evening on the way to park royal brewery *cough*Diago are B*stards*cough* a few years ago.

Cheers,

Dave



cinestep said:


> I have just heard that English Heritage has done the business and the Old Chippie has been listed!
> 
> There was an Ealing planning committee meeting last night. I expect that the planning application was granted subject to the lisiting process.
> 
> ...


----------



## smileysal (Feb 21, 2008)

Excellent news. I'm so glad this place is going to be saved. I've never seen a chippie like this before - ever, and when the pics went up, sent the emails to the council etc to try and save it.

Cheers again, please keep us updated on everything else thats happening with it.

 Sal


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 22, 2008)

cinestep said:


> I may be able to add updates and clarifications later. Is anyone interested in the end game?



Yes please! 
Very good news about the listing. Even though it's set to be demolished, at least those wonderful and historic tiles will be saved.


----------



## smileysal (Feb 22, 2008)

Would be excellent if it could be taken down piece by piece and rebuilt in one of the open air museums, like blists hill at telford, or crich tramway museum, those types of places. 

 Sal


----------



## King Al (Feb 22, 2008)

So they are taking the stuff out then knocking it down? what will happen to the tiles?


----------



## cinestep (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks for the interest and queries.

The listing and demolition option does seem bizarre at first sight.

To try to explain (and I don’t find this easy), I understand:

1. There is a common understanding that the condition of the whole structure is so compromised that the building cannot be saved. It was built in a very odd way and left unfinished by 1939 (there are still unused RSJs from the time on site). It has suffered from water penetration that has allowed steel to rust, expand and make huge cracks. The professional structural survey report on the building shows how serious the problem is. (I have a copy of the report).Nor is there any significant in the structure.

2.The listing means that the building’s owners or developers will now need listed building consent and further planning permission for demolition from Ealing LBC. This means that the demolition cannot go ahead without consent and the observation of conditions set in the process (Such conditions would come from EH, DCMS, Ealing LBC and from advice from Twentieth Century Society and the Tiles and Architectural Ceramics Socity). The developers would have to bear the cost of such conditions.

3. English Heritage (and presumably the DCMS) see the chip shop itself alone as being of value and interest. EH and the conservation bodies involved want the whole shop frontage, the furniture and fittings, the nice tiles etc all to be removed and go to museum type conservation. 

4. There are variety of museum options. Some have been proposed above. I don’t think it would be useful for me to speculate on them here. 

If you are interested in housing the frontage and fittings of a fish and chip shop I would be pleased to put you in touch with owners.

I can see there is an urgency to getting on with this. It would be a real shame to se the whole lot being lost through arson or…

That done, can I say that I think it can still be a good result. The owners, the architect and the other parties all want to do the right thing.

Cheers, Cinestep


----------



## Bad wolf (Feb 23, 2008)

Its put a smile on my face as i read this!. Shame that they cannot save the original building!.


----------



## cinestep (Apr 13, 2008)

Things are starting up again for W C Burrows.

There is about to be an a listed building consent application made that will seek demolition. We will have to see how the applicant can seek to justify this.

I will post news right here.

Meanwhile here is the report from English Heritage that led to the Secretary of State listing the building Grade II.






























If you can't read the text above because it is too small PM me. If you can read it you will be able to see what makes W C Burrows special.

Let's make sure Burrows has a future!


----------



## worldoftheshadows (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks for posting that up - makes an interesting read although i dont think its done my eyes any favours!

Let us know any developments with the planning application.

Good Luck,

Dave


----------



## smileysal (Apr 13, 2008)

Agree with WOTS, thank you for posting the application up. Its a shame that the main structure may be demolished, but excellent news that the fittngs etc should be saved. 

Hope everything goes well with saving all the fixtures and fittings, and hopefully the frontage etc. 

Thank you for keeping us updated. I love this building.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 14, 2008)

worldoftheshadows said:


> ...makes an interesting read although i dont think its done my eyes any favours!...



I concur on both!  It did make my eyes hurt too much, so I only read the last couple of pages with the conclusions and reasons for designation. Again, thanks for the update. It really is a special place and hope good will come from this.
Cheers


----------



## cinestep (Apr 28, 2008)

*Now hear this!*

I have just heard that an application for planning permission has been made for the building seeking listed building consent to carry out "Removal of items of special interest for storage and demolition of existing buildings...".

The idea of breaking up the shop with loss of the whole shebang is very disappointing.

The applicant will argue it is beyond repair but the argument can be seen as rather hollow. None of the modern heritage rescue techniques seem to have been proposed.

I understand that a major national conservation organisation used to dealing with damaged and vulnerable buildings and ruins is interested in acquiring the premises and running it as a heritage chippy 

The owners are said to be really against the idea and have refused to allow anyone to do with this very respectable and responsible body any access to the building.  This means that they can't inspect it. I hope the deadlock can be broken.

The planning reference with Ealing Council is PP/2008/1298-A When I can get some details about the proposals and reasons I will get back to you right here. 

If you can visit Perceval House on Uxbridge Road you can do it for us all.


----------



## cinestep (May 29, 2008)

*An update...*

I have not managed to learn any more about the details of the application for demolition but here is an update from Ealing Council on the application's progress. 

"We have received objections from English Heritage and the Council's conservation and design team, and from the Twentieth Century Society,and at present the application cannot be approved on the basis of the information submitted".

It looks like Conservation 1 Demolition 0. Can we expect a rematch?

If I think your action is needed I hope I will be able to ask for it here.


----------



## worldoftheshadows (May 29, 2008)

Thanks for the update, 
Haven't been online for a few weeks and this was one of the things i was interested to check up on.
Let us know if there's any further developments 

Cheers for keeping us in the loop,

Dave


----------



## Foxylady (May 29, 2008)

cinestep said:


> It looks like Conservation 1 Demolition 0. Can we expect a rematch?
> 
> If I think your action is needed I hope I will be able to ask for it here.



Excellent stuff, cinestep. Ask away...it would be a real shame to see this one go...and cheers for the update.


----------



## Geordie_Jon (May 31, 2008)

Pretty sure there is a coal fired chippie in Esh Winning, Durham. There was a few years ago, and it wasn't bad IIRC.

That place in Acton looks to be in relatively good nick for a place that shut over a decade ago.


----------



## mineme (May 31, 2008)

well done for the photos it is a shame that this kind of thing could not of happened hear in derby IE derby hippodrome all the developer wants to do is knock it down to heal with the fact that it is listed. well done even if it just saves the interior. well worth saving if you ask me at lest it is still all there to be saved.


----------



## OSPA (Jun 20, 2008)

What an interesting place to photograph! Great find. Im amazed at the good condition the place is in and that so much of it seems to be the original fittings/decor. Well done!


----------



## cinestep (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks for all the support expressed for the Old Chippie.

Today I was told that the planning application has been withdrawn because of English Heritage's objections to the proposals.

Yesterday I was told that there was a meeting between the owners and a major conservation body in the last few days. Apparently the meeting went well. 

I reckon this is the best news for the Old Chippie in recent years.

Do watch this space, friends.


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 5, 2008)

Excellent news!  Thanks for the update, Cinestep.


----------



## smileysal (Jul 5, 2008)

Brilliant news Cinestep. I'm really glad. I love this place.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Mr Sam (Jul 6, 2008)

i thought id posted on this thread before obviously not maybe i saw it elsewherre

its one of those places that really desperatly needs to be saved even if its in the form of gutting it and sending the contents to somewhere like beamish at least future generations will be able to to enjoy its splendor as the brittish chippy is an icon and this is its routes!

hope you dont mind me adding this picture a chippy van at glastonbury but it reminded me of this thread just so periodly retro perfect a shame the prices werent so dated too


----------



## Dutchess (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey hey hey! After my last (rather despondent) post about the Middlesex Hospital's sad fate, I went straight to this thread and found some very good news  Good on yer, mate! 

Coming from London, this place evokes memories of the traditional eel and pie shops (pie and mash) and therefore I can fully appreciate the special iconic appeal! And those fishy tiles??! I want them 

Cheers.

D.


----------



## cinestep (Jul 6, 2008)

Mr Sam, your memory is right. You did post on 15th January. Thanks for posting the mobile chippie, it is very neat.

Every effort is being made to save the Old Chippie from being gutted. Perhaps luckily no Beamish type museum could be be found for it. Then the recent listing of the building recognised its importance as a chippie out of the London pie and mash style so it really needs to stay in London. Preferably insitu, complete and open as a heritage chippie.

I hope everyone can respect its importance, it stays pikey free and it can be rescued and preserved.


----------



## cinestep (Sep 19, 2008)

I have above mentioned that a major conservation organisation has been considering taking Burrows on. Now I have learnt that "The National Trust has come to the firm conclusion that there is no viable future for the site..." which means I can name the organisation!

The building is still listed and English Heritage is still against the building's demolition with the components being moved to a visitor attraction called "Yesterday's World" as is being sught by the owners. It sounds like a terrible fate.


----------



## cinestep (Jan 20, 2009)

*The last goodbye?*

Dear Friends, 
At Ealing Council's planning committee on 28 January 2009 two applications will be considered:

APPLICATION A - PP/2007/4277
1 EAST ACTON LANE ACTON W3 7HD
Demolition of existing buildings and erection of three storey frontage building containing five one-bedroom flats and refuse and recycling storage and part four and five storey building to rear containing five two-bedroom and four one-bedroom flats, formation of pedestrian and vehicular access to service vehicle turning area and two disabled car parking spaces and provision of covered +cycle storage, landscaping, gardens, balconies, roof terrace and roof gardens.

APPLICATION B - PP/2008/1298
1 EAST ACTON LANE ACTON W3 7HD
Removal of items of special interest for storage and demolition of existing buildings; redevelopment comprising a three storey frontage building containing five one-bedroom flats and refuse and recycling storage and part four and five storey building to rear containing five two-bedroom and four one-bedroom flats; formation of pedestrian and vehicular access to service vehicle turning area and two disabled car parking spaces and provision of covered cycle storage, landscaping gardens, balconies, roof terrace and roof gardens (Listed Building Consent).

The officer's recommendation is that both be approved. This will mean the end of Burrows Fish & Chips.

The committee meeting is at http://www.ealing.gov.uk/services/c...s/planning_committee/20may2008-15may2009.html and the full report through the link at09 & 10 - 1 East Acton Lane PP and LBC - Report: http://www.ealing.gov.uk/ealing3/ex...09/09_x_10_-_1_East_Acton_Lane_PP_and_LBC.DOC

An extract is below.

* Goodbye Burrows. Thanks for being here and your interest. Over and out from Cinesteps.*

_Demolition of listed building / Removal of items of historical importance

The existing three-storey building on the site fronting East Acton Lane was spot listed on the 20th February 2008 by English Heritage (Grade II). English Heritage have commented that the “special interest derives from this rare surviving example of a pre-WWII eatery and as a British Fish and chip shop, a building type of significant value to British cultural identity. The interior is unapologetically traditional in style, relating to the eel pie and mash shops of Edwardian London”. The current planning proposal (Application A) would require the demolition of the building to facilitate the residential redevelopment of this site. Therefore listed building consent is sought to remove and reconstruct the interior of the chip shop at a suitable site together with the demolition of the building.

Since the listing of the building, and the deferral of the planning application at committee on the 20th February 2008, the owners/applicants have marketed the building and have negotiated with a range of stakeholders (including English Heritage and the National Trust) in order to attempt to retain the listed building on site. Paragraph 3.16 of PPG 15 notes that whiles it is an objective of Government policy to secure the preservation of historic buildings, there will very occasionally be cases where demolition is unavoidable. In these cases, proposals should be fully scrutinised before any decision is reached.

UDP policy 4.6 states that the demolition of listed buildings is only accepted in exceptional circumstances. According to paragraph 3.17 of PPG 15, the following must be demonstrated before it is accepted that the demolition of a listed building would be acceptable:

•	clear and convincing evidence that all reasonable efforts have been made to sustain existing uses or find viable new uses, and these efforts have failed, and

•	clear and convincing evidence that preservation in some form of charitable or community ownership is not possible or suitable (see paragraph 3.11)

According to paragraph 3.19 of PPG 15, the following issues must also be assessed:

•	the condition of the building, the cost of repairing and maintaining it in relation to its importance and to the value derived from its continued use;

•	the possibility of tax allowances and exemptions and of grants from public or charitable sources;

•	that real efforts have been made without success to continue the present use or to find compatible alternative uses for the building. This should include the offer of the unrestricted freehold of the building on the open market at a realistic price reflecting the building's condition, and

•	the merits of alternative proposals for the site

In respect of the above, English Heritage have confirmed (letter dated 07 January 2008) that “all reasonable efforts have now been made to sustain the use or find viable new uses for the building on this site, and that no workable solution has been found. A number of economic and logistical factors preclude the building’s retention, and despite the best endeavours of the owners, EH and other key organisations, we accept that no solution is achievable.”

The property has been marketed for a period in excess of 6 months, with an offer of an unrestricted freehold on the open market at a price reflecting the building’s condition. The applicants have submitted a summary of this marketing exercise from Charrison Properties (dated 27/11/2008). The site has been formally marketed since 28/05/2008 on a national website, www.rightmove.co.uk. Charrison Properties were assisted in the accurate wording of the property by English Heritage. Charrison Properites also approached all their contacts (approximately 60 parties) of local and regional developers. Interest in the site has been very low (18 enquiries in total) and all interested and non-interested parties stated that the site would only be appealing without the restriction of a Listed building. The property was marketed at £1.35 million, £450,000 below the asking price prior to the building being listed. The Local Planning Authority considers that the marketing undertaken has been acceptable, with marketing on a national website and active pursuance of the agent’s local and regional contacts. No offers were received, not even those significantly below the asking price. It is considered that the requirements of paragraph 3.19 have been reasonably met.

The viability of the existing business has also been assessed by the National Federation of Fish Friers Limited, who in a letter to the applicant dated 10/09/2008 concluded that any attempt to re-establish the former business on the site would end in failure. With regards to preservation in some form of charitable, community or voluntary ownership, it is considered that this is not practical. The National Trust are considered to be the most likely organisation capable of taking on the site, and have indicated that they do not consider this a viable option, due to their findings that it would not be viable to re-establish a commercial operation at the site, even part-funded by wider development of the site, due to a loss of items of background interest (see response above) and due to structural issues. The Council’s Conservation section, together with English Heritage, have agreed that if the National Trust find themselves unable to take on the site, given there relatively significant resources, and experience in this field, it is considered very unlikely that any other organisation would be able to do so. 

With regards to the retention of the building on site as part of some form of enabling development, the applicants have submitted a financial viability report, which concludes that options to keep the listed building through some form of enabling development would not be viable. This report includes projections of the cost of refurbishing the building. Whilst it is considered that the submitted viability report is not particularly detailed, and that it may perhaps be possible for a more imaginative approach to be taken to the options for enabling development, when coupled with a lack of market interest in the property and the lack of interest from charitable organisations, it is considered unlikely that a viable use could realistically be found for the property. Furthermore, English Heritage has commented, “the special architectural and historic interest of the site is derived from the architecture of the shop front and its interior, rather than the buildings themselves. Given the structural deficiencies of the buildings and their lack of special interest, the incorporation of a retained listed shop within new development is not considered appropriate or practical.” It is therefore considered in respect of UDP policy 4.6 and PPG 15, that the demolition of the listed building is acceptable, subject to the removal and re-construction of the shop interior to a social history museum, to be secured by a S106 legal agreement.

The applicants have submitted method statements from two companies – Rock Solid Construction Ltd and Heritage Tile Conservation Ltd, regarding the professional removal, packaging and transportation of items significant to the Listing (internal fittings, Polly Brace tiles, shop front) to be donated to Yesterday’s World (Social history museum, Kent) for storage and later recreation alongside a historic chemists shop and other historic features. Rock Solid Construction will remove the internal shop fittings and the shop frontage and Heritage Tile would remove the tiles. English Heritage have stated that they are satisfied with these arrangements, and an officer from English Heritage has visited the premises of Yesterday’s World.
_
THE END


----------



## slothie (Jan 21, 2009)

*or is it?*

i'm sorry but thats just a cop out. what annoys the hell out of me is that you can get a £20 million pound grant to make a tent colony on dartmoor, but this piece of our past, and historic building, that shows how our favourie food has evolved, can be torn down because its "unsafe". i have never heard a bigger load of bolloxs in my life. as you state cinestep, this is the end. no it isnt. by our legal rights and constiution, you have the right to oppose and query ANY decision made by the government, be it local or national. in that case, there should be a petition made and presented to number 10 downing st. if that fails, then as i previously mentioned, a real and public protest seems to be the way to go. i pray that either the local council sees sense, and applies for a grant to renovate the existing building, or puts plans forward to remove all historical items, demolish the unsafe areas of the structure, and rebuild it as originally planned. this has happened in hull, where i live, and up and down the country aswell. i pray that you, and others decide that firm and obvious action is needed, and i for one will happily stand on the frontline and be counted. please see this as the call to arms it really is!

all the best 

slothie.


----------



## cinestep (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks Slothie.

My anger and frustration may not have shown in my last post. It is not just a cop out its is a disgrace!

But I really don't know what else I can do. Through my actions the Twentieth Century Society, an Acton civic group, the Tile and Architectural Ceramics Society, DCMS and the National Trust have all been involved. 

I said in my very first post in 2007 I would take up cudgels for this building. Now I am putting them down. If anyone wants to take up arms, please do so. 

Cinestep


----------



## escortmad79 (Jan 22, 2009)

Would be a disgrace to lose this altogether.

Try contacting all of the open air museums to see whether they'd be interested in taking it:

Avoncroft Museum of Historic Buildings, Worcestershire, England 
Amberley Working Museum, Amberley, West Sussex, England 
Beamish, North of England Open Air Museum, Beamish, County Durham, England 
Black Country Living Museum, Dudley, West Midlands, England 
Blists Hill Victorian Town, Telford, Shropshire, England 
Cogges Manor Farm Museum, Witney, Oxfordshire, England 
Little Woodham, Gosport, Hampshire, England 
Murton Park / Yorkshire Museum of Farming in Murton, York, England 
Weald and Downland Open Air Museum, Sussex, England 
St Fagans National History Museum, Cardiff, Wales 

As well as 
Bressingham museum, Diss, Norfolk
National motor museum, Beaulieu
Milestones Museum, Basingstoke
National Tramway Museum in Derbyshire, England
Summerlee Industrial Museum/Heritage Park, Scotland
London Transport Museum, Covent Garden Piazza, London
Chiltern Open air museum, Chalfont St Giles, Bucks

Chiltern might be the best bet of those

SAVE THE ACTON CHIPPIE!!


----------



## cinestep (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks escortmad79

The two likely museum was thought to be The Museum of London, then Blists Hill. Neither could help. 

If anyone here want to raise the matter with anyone else then you will have my support and the support and expertise of C20 Soc, TACS, EH and other bodies.

Thanks.


----------

